# Yi Jianlian



## Causeway

This maybe could go in the "Let's move on thread" but - if we do not trade the pick, it's looking like Yi Jianlian is our pick. I have never seen him play. Know little about him except that he's compared to 7-foot Durant type player - meaning less of a Center than an athletic big man with an outside shot. Athletic as hell, with 3-point range.

The other thing I keep hearing is he's not ready for the NBA. He has huge upside, but a major project.

Anyone seen him play - have any feedback on the kid?


----------



## DaBosox

Wang ZhiZhi made him his prag in the Chinese championship games that I watched. I am not high on this guy since he was outplayed by an aging former NBA bench player. His defense wasn't anything spectacular, and his offensive game was not particularly fluid. I remember him taking quite a few shots, and not having the best passing game. One of my biggest concerns was that the game he played was against a rival Chinese team and he looked like it might have been a rec-league game. Pure apathy.

He could have upside, but he wasn't a freak athlete like some are making him out to be. The Celts could be a good home for him with their training regimen for big men, with the case in point being Jefferson and Perk. I do think Danny is higher on Horford, and rightly so.


----------



## Causeway

I'd prefer Horford from what I know.


----------



## aquaitious

Peter May is mentioning Thornton, but if the opportunity presented itself the Celtics will go after BFCD.

Just think about all the marketing.


----------



## Premier

By the way, Yi is likely 22. When a 22 year old project is your likely selection, things aren't going well for you.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> By the way, Yi is likely 22. When a 22 year old project is your likely selection, things aren't going well for you.


He'll be 23 once the season starts.

Hopefully Horford will be there at five.


----------



## jokeaward

There shouldn't be angst over the 5th pick. Package it for Baron Davis (maybe his value is inflated) or Gasol, someone to go with Pierce.


----------



## rainman

I wouldnt stress over picking Yi at all, he's 7ft and a great athlete. somehow everyone is worried about drafting the big Euro every year(except Chad Ford of espn). If you look back about 10 years at the foreign invasion of bigmen there really is only one disaster.

Dirk
Yao
Gasol
Darko
Skitishville(disaster)
Bargnani

of that group i think Yi's game translates more to that of Gasol and Bargnani and in some years he may have been a candidate for one of the top 2 picks. If he's gone at 5 then get depressed.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Premier said:


> By the way, Yi is likely 22. When a 22 year old project is your likely selection, things aren't going well for you.



sportscenter said he was 19


----------



## E.H. Munro

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> sportscenter said he was 19


Yi's been 19 longer than I've been 39.


----------



## BleedGreen

19 or 22, he is still a projoect.


----------



## JoeOtter15

why does nobody know how old he is?


----------



## Aznboi812

China's govement messed it up thats all I heard. Yi is pretty much a athletic 7 footer, he can run the floor pretty well and likes to dunk. I don't think he has good defense, but he really needs to bulk up. Hes going to get destroyed in the low post.


----------



## DaBosox

I'm actually afraid to see what someone like KG is going to do to him. It will not be pretty, and as the new import people are going to go out of their way to dunk on him.


----------



## whiterhino

I saw a couple low grade video's of him, he looked legit. Yao said he's better than he was when he entered the league. Also I've heard that he is NBA ready and not a project. The video's were against lower grade competition so hard to tell but honestly I'd probably take the gamble if we keep the pick because no one else below top 3 excites me in the least.


----------



## BleedGreen

If Yi is NBA ready then he wont be there at 5.


----------



## Premier

Yao Ming was an average to above average center in his rookie season. Jianlian would be lucky to make a rotation.


----------



## 23isback

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9X-MSW-MFpY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9X-MSW-MFpY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
this guy is basically built like Yi Jian Lian. This is what guys like Dwight Howard will do to him.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

one of the worst posts ever...just because a guy is "built like" another player doesnt mean hes the same player...and when would Yi EVER be guarding dwight howard??? hmm maybe i should get a video of shaq backing down steve nash and dunking it and i can say this is what would happen to a guy built like steve nash i wouldnt want him on my team


----------



## Premier

Yi's NBA position will be power forward. He's going to have to get stronger. I just don't think he quick enough to defend the perimeter.


----------



## whiterhino

Given the other choices which are not exciting AT ALL, unless Wright falls somehow, I would still take Yi. I think he is the best that is left after the top 2 and Wright.


----------



## Premier

What do you have against Al Horford and Corey Brewer? These players can start at bad teams, while Yi is going to struggle to make rotations.

Why is Jianlian a better prospect than Horford?


----------



## whiterhino

Premier said:


> What do you have against Al Horford and Corey Brewer? These players can start at bad teams, while Yi is going to struggle to make rotations.
> 
> Why is Jianlian a better prospect than Horford?


I actually love Corey Brewer but I don't think he's what this team needs. I think he will be a terrific player but he would not improve our overall situation. As for Al Horford, I think he's not going to do anything special in the NBA. In fact I see him as a role player at best when the dust settles. Basically I'm sick of young players and "potential", I want stars and big time guys. If I can't have a top 3 pick in this draft honestly I don't want any I want to trade it but I doubt they do that sooooo I want Yi because I can at least see him becoming a big time player at some point and or having trade value. Brewer I wouldn't be mad about but I just don't think he's what we need. Horford I will not be happy about.


----------



## BleedGreen

I dont think Ji is the direction we should go in. He is going to get pushed around on the boards and I doubt he has the strength to guard NBA big men. If we are going to draft a big then we need one that will work the boards and provide some interior defense.


----------



## LamarButler

23isback said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9X-MSW-MFpY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9X-MSW-MFpY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> this guy is basically built like Yi Jian Lian. This is what guys like Dwight Howard will do to him.


No he is not built like Yi. That guy looked like he was a few inches shorter than Dwight and Yi is taller than Dwight. That is just some random Chinese guy at a camp. Yi has the athleticism to keep someone just dunking over him without even trying.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

whiterhino said:


> I actually love Corey Brewer but I don't think he's what this team needs. I think he will be a terrific player but he would not improve our overall situation. As for Al Horford, I think he's not going to do anything special in the NBA. In fact I see him as a role player at best when the dust settles. Basically I'm sick of young players and "potential", I want stars and big time guys. If I can't have a top 3 pick in this draft honestly I don't want any I want to trade it but I doubt they do that sooooo I want Yi because I can at least see him becoming a big time player at some point and or having trade value. Brewer I wouldn't be mad about but I just don't think he's what we need. Horford I will not be happy about.



i completely agree...i will be PISSED if we draft hortford...we didnt tank the season to end up with a player that is not as good as our 2nd best player (AL) and plays the same position...hortford might be better than yi now, but with yis size and athleticism he has a higher cieling...and if yi doesnt work out then fine but its worth the gamble rather than having a career backup pf be your prize for losing 60 games


----------



## Premier

Yi is likely older than Horford with much less talent, currently. How does he have better potential? You don't learn how to play basketball in the NBA. I just don't think he has great potential, especially when his prime is on average only six years away. If he was a high school kid, that would be fine, but he's be on the draft scene for three years now and cannot possibly be 19.


----------



## Premier

whiterhino said:


> I actually love Corey Brewer but I don't think he's what this team needs. I think he will be a terrific player but he would not improve our overall situation.


 Brewer fits perfectly on the Celtics simply because he would be the best defender at shooting guard or small forward right away, making Pierce a much more effective offensive player.



> As for Al Horford, I think he's not going to do anything special in the NBA. In fact I see him as a role player at best when the dust settles.


 Care to explain?


----------



## aquaitious

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i completely agree...i will be PISSED if we draft hortford...we didnt tank the season to end up with a player that is not as good as our 2nd best player (AL) and plays the same position...hortford might be better than yi now, but with yis size and athleticism he has a higher cieling...and if yi doesnt work out then fine but its worth the gamble rather than having a career backup pf be your prize for losing 60 games


We didn't lose to end up with the "similar player," we just didn't get what we wanted.

Also, even if the Celtics wanted to win, they still wouldn't have made the playoffs last year.


----------



## crash2002

Did Brand remember someone dribble from downtown for a slam Dunk ?
Did Bosh remember same guy dunk on him by a drop step move?


----------



## whiterhino

Premier said:


> Yi is likely older than Horford with much less talent, currently. How does he have better potential? You don't learn how to play basketball in the NBA. I just don't think he has great potential, especially when his prime is on average only six years away. If he was a high school kid, that would be fine, but he's be on the draft scene for three years now and cannot possibly be 19.


Yi has been known about for 2 or 3 years but he was not eligible for the draft until last season because he was too young, making him 19. Horford is older and has reached his ceiling in my opinion. I've watched Horford play quite a bit due to the Florida being on TV all the time. He's a "good" player, he is nothing special. He's not nearly as good as Al who is our PF for the next 10 years. He was surrounded by great players on a college team that overmatched most opponents. When he is a rookie on an NBA team he will be nothing special. Eventually he may be a decent back-up. That does not excite me...in the least. His game is sound but not spectacular in any form.


----------



## crash2002

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PS-WHTz2jEA


----------



## E.H. Munro

whiterhino said:


> Yi has been known about for 2 or 3 years but he was not eligible for the draft until last season because he was too young, making him 19.


Yi has been 19 for years. Stop pretending. He's been on radar for four years now, he's more like 22 or 23. 



whiterhino said:


> Horford is older and has reached his ceiling in my opinion. I've watched Horford play quite a bit due to the Florida being on TV all the time. He's a "good" player, he is nothing special. He's not nearly as good as Al who is our PF for the next 10 years. He was surrounded by great players on a college team that overmatched most opponents. When he is a rookie on an NBA team he will be nothing special. Eventually he may be a decent back-up. That does not excite me...in the least. His game is sound but not spectacular in any form.


Eventually he may be a decent backup? He's already better than anyone not named Jefferson playing the 4/5 for Boston (which isn't saying much). He's going to be a solid starter in the NBA, and a much better NBA player than Noah.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

from the videos that ive seen the kid looks good...if we dont trade our pick and we cant get wright i really wouldnt mind having yi...his offensive game looks like it can already be fine in the nba...sure he probably couldnt guard me right now but with that size and athleticism im confident he can get better with experience


----------



## crash2002

USA-China Post Game Quotes 
ELTON BRAND
On the Chinese team: 
The young guy (Yi Jianlian), he?s a pretty solid player. I don?t know what team he is on here or what league he is in, but he?s going to be a very good player.(Yi took Brand off the dribble for a Slam dunk)


----------



## E.H. Munro

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> from the videos that ive seen the kid looks good...if we dont trade our pick and we cant get wright i really wouldnt mind having yi...his offensive game looks like it can already be fine in the nba...sure he probably couldnt guard me right now but with that size and athleticism im confident he can get better with experience


You do understand that he got abused by an NBA 12th man in the CBA championships, right? And that Brandon Crump, an undrafted Tennessee Vol that put up something like 11/5 as a senior, is posting a 28/14 line in the CBA, right? And that the CBA's two leading scorers, by a gigantic margin, were Anthony Myles and Gabe Muoneke (both around 32/game). Myles being a run of the mill starter at Xavier, Muoneke a run of the miull player at Texas, and neither were drafted by the NBA. The CBA, competition-wise, is below NCAA Div. 1 quality. And Yi didn't dominate the CBA. I think he'll be a nice player down the road, but there's a lot less separating him from Darius Miles or Jared Jeffries than you're acknowledging.


----------



## Jenness

Does anybody remember him playing in the 2004 Nike Hoop Summit game that included players like Dwight Howard, Al Jefferson and Josh Smith? I thought he looked like a total stiff. Not just figuratively but literally he had a very stiff form on his jumpshot (I remember him clanking a few) and Jefferson just killed him going for boards. Yi was about two seconds behind reacting to anything. I know Yi probably has improved since then and that kind of setting isn't the best for scouting purposes but even so, I'd like for a potential nba superstar to have the kind of talent whereby you know he's at the top of his peer class. Instead, Yi looked horribly out of place.


----------



## crash2002

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?sl...ov=ap&type=lgns 



> Howard also talked up 7-foot Chinese forward Yi Jianlian, who's expected to go in the first round of this month's NBA draft. Howard was the first choice overall three years ago, and the two faced each other last year in the World Basketball Championships in Japan.
> 
> It might happen again for real in next year's Olympics in Beijing.
> 
> "I think he's going to be one of the best rookies to come out this year in the draft," Howard said.
> 
> "He's pretty physical, he can shoot, and he's quick for a 7-footer. But coming to America for somebody from China or any other country, his biggest trouble will be off the court -- as far as learning the language and our culture."


----------



## crash2002

Here's a news vid about Yi's workout 
http://www.56.com/u55/v_MTQzOTI3MDg.html
And it's not offical measurements.








The high of surveyor's pole is 12'.Yi can reach it, Yi's veritical reach >12'(3.67m?).

















Here is a URL (if u can read chinese.
http://news3.xinhuanet.com/sports/2007-06/06/content_6207515.htm




















Ainge on Yi,Thorton and Brewer Workout:
http://www.nba.com/celtics/draft/workouts060707-brewer-thornton.html


----------



## Premier

Yes, "but can he play?"


----------



## cgcatsfan

If there's one think the Celtics shouldn't do, it's take another "potential" player. Even if we take a great guard/forward and trade for a center, we'd be far better off. 
Or trade the pick for a vet.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

physically the kids a monster...he has all the tools to be a 7-foot version of durant...sure he isnt strong in his upper body yet but i think weve all heard that durant couldnt benchpress 185 _once_...im assuming yi could do that...i say what the hell take a shot on him if we keep the pick and hes still there...hes more intruiguing of a prospect than brewer or thornton


----------



## rainman

Does Ainge even know what pick they have?. apparantly not.


----------



## aquaitious

rainman said:


> Does Ainge even know what pick they have?. apparantly not.


You saw that too, eh?



> "Our staff has seen Yi numerous times over the last three years. [Probably] a dozen times, on the National Team, on the Tigers," said Ainge, who didn't want to compare Yi to any current players, but did allow that he reminded him somewhat of last year's first pick, Andrea Bargnani. _"He's on the of the six guys we're considering with the *sixth* pick."_
> 
> Meanwhile, Ainge's phone is still running with teams interested in acquiring the #5 pick


http://www.nba.com/celtics/draft/workouts060707-brewer-thornton.html


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

confirming the dude is a moron...causeway cant even defend him on this one :biggrin:


----------



## Aznboi812

Whoever drafts Yi is going to make a lot of money (remember how much money the Suns made off of Tabuse?) but he stills need strength, he got handled by Zhi Zhi Wang in the cba finals and as you know Wang was a horrible player in the NBA. But a 7 footer that can run the floor well is pretty tempting


----------



## crash2002

http://so.56.com/index?key=%D2%D7%BD%A8%C1%AA


----------



## Block

w/e his potential/readiness may be, draft him for the huge financial benefits. Home games will explode with all asian fans buying tickets; jerseys, all-star voting, couple billion fans, etc.


----------



## crash2002

> Bulls.com: Yi Jianlian is a relative unknown to most fans, but you had an opportunity to train with him in Los Angeles a few weeks ago. What’s your impression of him?
> Noah: “He’s very skilled. We didn’t get to play against each other, though; it was all drills. Just by watching him shoot and do things like that, he could be the top pick in the draft. But you don’t know how he’s going to look running up and down the court with nine other guys, putting a body on him and talking trash to him. He’s the total package when you’re watching him in drills—he can shoot the ball, he can put the ball down on the floor, and he’s pretty athletic.”


http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/noah_070608.html


----------



## pokpok

Block said:


> w/e his potential/readiness may be, draft him for the huge financial benefits. Home games will explode with all asian fans buying tickets; jerseys, all-star voting, couple billion fans, etc.


im asian and ill definitely buy his jersey and go to celtic home games:biggrin:


----------



## Ainge for 3

crash2002 said:


> http://so.56.com/index?key=%D2%D7%BD%A8%C1%AA


We have to draft him because he's Jordan in the Jordan-Bird "Nothing but Net" McDonalds ads in China. Has Corey Brewer ever played the part of Chinese Michael Jordan? I rest my case. 

(YouTube version here)


----------



## Skylaars

yi's 7 ft and listed at 245 lbs. considering what other bigs in the draft are listed as, hes in pretty good shape:

oden: 250
noah: 230
horford: 244
wright: 200 (laugh)

we know yi lacks in the upper body strength department, but if he weighs what hes actually listed as, that means he has a solid foundation (thick legs like yao). he can add 5-8 pounds of muscle to his upper body without having to sacrifice speed. physically, when u factor in his athleticism, thats pretty impressive.

he played well in a league with inferior talent, no doubt about that, but you gotta remember these are grown men all playing for a salary. most of the men in the CBA are physically bigger then kids playing NCAA. according to most scouts, one of yi's strengths is the fact that he doesn't shy away from contact.

he also has a lot of internationl experience.
he played 22 mins. vs team usa last year. his numbers were 14 pts 7 rbs, 2 blks.

of course he does have flaws. his rebounding is below average and his defense definitely needs some work. he belongs on a team where his pros are magnified and his weaknesses are camoflouged. GSW and PHX would be perfect. boston.. im not so sure.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSlQXnIVD0w 

yes i know anyone can look good in a highlight vid. but this demonstrates yis ability to pick off passes, run the floor and finish with flair.


----------



## crash2002

> "My game is power forward," Yi says in English. "I guess I'm tall, but I can run and get down and shoot the ball and sometimes post inside. I'm working on post moves. I'm getting stronger."
> 
> He has spent much of the last seven weeks working out at the Home Depot Center under the supervision of trainer Joe Abunassar, who counts Warriors' Al Harrington and Baron Davis among his clientele. Abunassar says Yi's numbers in the traditional vertical leap, three-quarter-court sprint and lane agility drills are eye-popping.
> 
> "Usually the stronger a guy is, the less flexible he is. That's not the case with Yi," Abunassar said from Las Vegas. "His numbers for a guy his size are at the top of the charts I've seen in 13 years. He runs as well as some guards, most guards, I should say."


Ht./Wt.: 7-0/248

Wingspan: 7-foot-4


----------



## Aznboi812

lol he fell....he got a lot of potental. I hope he does good to whatever team he goes to


----------



## hollywood476

jokeaward said:


> There shouldn't be angst over the 5th pick. Package it for Baron Davis (maybe his value is inflated) or Gasol, someone to go with Pierce.



I hope you meant Ricky Davis cause Baron Davis isn't going anywhere, I did hear something about Jason Richardson possibly going to Boston


----------



## crash2002

Yi VS Nowitzki


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

the kids got a quiiiiiiiick first step...and he looks like hes flying when he goes to the hoop for a dunk...if noone wants to come to boston whos already proven then ill take yi all day long


----------



## whiterhino

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> the kids got a quiiiiiiiick first step...and he looks like hes flying when he goes to the hoop for a dunk...if noone wants to come to boston whos already proven then ill take yi all day long


I don't see why not, I mean I still would rather trade the pick for a very good vet but if we can't then why not Yi. I'm not crazy about Horford as I've stated before and at this point I don't think we'd be able to get him at the 5 spot anyway because everyone wants him now at the 3. That means 2 of Wright, Yi and Brewer will still be there at the 5. Wright I think will be an all-star but I think he's gonna take 3-5 years to reach potential. I like him a lot though. Brewer is gonna be good he's like a great perennial 6th man. But Yi could be a bust or a star. From what I've seen and what scouts are saying it sounds more like he'll be a star. He's also far away though 3-5 years. He might be great trade bait though. I don't know I still want a great vet :brokenhea But at this point whatever. As long as we don't take freaking Noah!!!!


----------



## E.H. Munro

whiterhino said:


> I don't see why not, I mean I still would rather trade the pick for a very good vet but if we can't then why not Yi. I'm not crazy about Horford as I've stated before and at this point I don't think we'd be able to get him at the 5 spot anyway because everyone wants him now at the 3. That means 2 of Wright, Yi and Brewer will still be there at the 5. Wright I think will be an all-star but I think he's gonna take 3-5 years to reach potential. I like him a lot though. Brewer is gonna be good he's like a great perennial 6th man. But Yi could be a bust or a star. From what I've seen and what scouts are saying it sounds more like he'll be a star. He's also far away though 3-5 years. He might be great trade bait though. I don't know I still want a great vet :brokenhea But at this point whatever. As long as we don't take freaking Noah!!!!


I'd be willing to do Rondo #5 for Josh Smith #3. :bsmile:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

ehmunro said:


> I'd be willing to do Rondo #5 for Josh Smith #3. :bsmile:



as good of a deal as that would be for boston it would leave us with no pg and we would be just like the hawks of the last few years


----------



## E.H. Munro

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> as good of a deal as that would be for boston it would leave us with no pg and we would be just like the hawks of the last few years


You can always sign Mo Williams or Charlie Bell as a free agent. Frankly the Celtics are a team built for the halfcourt, where Rondo's proven to be useless to date. This has always been my problem with Ainge, he changes philosophies from week to week and ends up with a **** on a shingle roster. They have a point guard that can only play in a fast break offense, one who could function in a half court offense if he didn't think he was a future all star, and a third who can do either, but is mediocre and on the way out because he got stopped speeding. To best use Rondo they have to run, but this wears out Pierce and Jefferson and neutralises their strengths as players. They need someone a little more organised and a little less mercurial in the front office. But, like I said, in retrospect Ainge was probably Red's _worst_ acquisition.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

ehmunro said:


> You can always sign Mo Williams or Charlie Bell as a free agent.




really??? with the latest streak of players that dont want to play in green what makes you think williams or bell will?? at the rate we are going joseph forte wouldnt even want to play in boston if he was offered a contract


----------



## E.H. Munro

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> really??? with the latest streak of players that dont want to play in green what makes you think williams or bell will?? at the rate we are going joseph forte wouldnt even want to play in boston if he was offered a contract


Garnett and Marion are 30 (or thereabouts) and want to go to winning teams. Mo & Charlie are a lot younger, and looking to get paid. It would be the equivalent of the Johnson signing in Atlanta. You're a crappy team, so you need to offer cash and playing time. Bell may very well want a chance to start, rather than being Mo Williams caddy. Mo's unrestricted and can go where he pleases.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

ehmunro said:


> Bell may very well want a chance to start, rather than being Mo Williams caddy. Mo's unrestricted and can go where he pleases.



and neither of those scenarios point towards boston...if you want to start you go to the best team you can start for...thats not boston...and if you can go where you please, you dont go to boston


thats the reality of the crap team that we have turned into in the last 5 years


----------



## Causeway

Again...after the 80's and pre-Ainge, what top FA's were wanting to come to Boston? This has been a problem well before the current FO.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Causeway said:


> Again...after the 80's and pre-Ainge, what top FA's were wanting to come to Boston? This has been a problem well before the current FO.



i agree...but you also have to admit that the current front office has done absolutely nothing in the last 5 years to fix this problem


----------



## E.H. Munro

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> and neither of those scenarios point towards boston...if you want to start you go to the best team you can start for...thats not boston...and if you can go where you please, you dont go to boston
> 
> 
> thats the reality of the crap team that we have turned into in the last 5 years


One staple of good teams, they generally have good lead guards. Ergo, good teams looking to sign Charlie Bells are generally doing so for depth. Bad teams, on the other hand, always have lots of available minutes, and so young players looking to hone their games do indeed sign with them. Joe Johnson, for example, decided that he was better than a spot up shooter and wanted to go to a team where he'd get more playing time and an increased role, and so went to the armpit of the NBA, because they would give him the chance to grow his game. Chad Ford just posted a rumor that Garnett might relent (though, unlike the Pierce threats, it's just a rumour). And, if Boston is going to bite the bullet and trade for Garnett anyway, then they're going to need someone like Bell, rather than someone like Rondo. And they could also use guys like Horford and Childress.


----------



## aquaitious

Causeway said:


> Again...after the 80's and pre-Ainge, what top FA's were wanting to come to Boston? This has been a problem well before the current FO.



What FA's were offered money?

Our best signing in the last 10 years is Brian ****ing Scalabrine and we gave him a whooping 3 million dollars.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE

The NBA draft is always about potential, the Boston Celtics are in a win-win situation if they draft Yi Jianlian because they could always trade him to a team that would rather have him.

The plus about Yi Jianlian, if he gets selected by the Celtics, is that he will be playing in the Weak Easter Conference and he'll have players like Al Jefferson and Paul Peirce to bust him up in practice. They also say Yi has a good work ethic so I'd be interested to see how Doc Rivers plays both Al Jefferson and Yi Jianlian together.

I'd still go with one of the following 3 big men if available: Al Horford, Brandan Wright, or Yi Jianlian.


----------



## Causeway

aquaitious said:


> What FA's were offered money?
> 
> Our best signing in the last 10 years is Brian ****ing Scalabrine and we gave him a whooping 3 million dollars.


if it's about money, what control over that does Ainge have? None. And Ainge has not been in Boston for the past 10 years.


----------



## Ainge for 3

NOODLESTYLE said:


> The NBA draft is always about potential, the Boston Celtics are in a win-win situation if they draft Yi Jianlian because they could always trade him to a team that would rather have him.
> 
> The plus about Yi Jianlian, if he gets selected by the Celtics, is that he will be playing in the Weak Easter Conference and he'll have players like Al Jefferson and Paul Peirce to bust him up in practice. They also say Yi has a good work ethic so I'd be interested to see how Doc Rivers plays both Al Jefferson and Yi Jianlian together.
> 
> I'd still go with one of the following 3 big men if available: Al Horford, Brandan Wright, or Yi Jianlian.


I would be very happy with Yi. He has a very good opportunity to score double digits in the NBA because of the open looks that #3-#5 options get to score and because of the general rules defensively in the NBA that favors scoring and the general reluctance for big men to play defense and because he looks to go to the basket every time he gets the ball near the basket (even if he struggles to finish when he gets fouled) and refs will call those fouls and let him shoot from the charity stripe where he has a good stroke. I think we can bring in someone to teach Yi to play D, which is his major weakness. He has the physical tools to be a good defender (foot speed and coordination and wingspan). 

I have heard that a lot of GMs are souring on Wright because they don't think he actually likes to play basketball-- that he does it because he's really tall and pretty good at it. Guys like that give coaches in the NBA headaches for various reasons.


----------



## Block

If Yi was playing for GS, he would easily be rookie of the year. It's all about the system and I don't think Boston gives him that fit. Sorry.


----------



## DaBosox

Block said:


> If Yi was playing for GS, he would easily be rookie of the year. It's all about the system and I don't think Boston gives him that fit. Sorry.


Greg Oden and Kevin Durant both wave and say "hi".


----------



## aquaitious

Causeway said:


> if it's about money, what control over that does Ainge have? None.


Danny Ainge doesn't have any control with money?



Causeway said:


> And Ainge has not been in Boston for the past 10 years.


He has not, you're right, but he's just another clown that's been running this franchise.


----------



## Ainge for 3

Ric Bucher said on ESPNews that the Bucks people have told him that Yi could be the best player on their team right now. 

3-11 FG, 14-17 FT, 4 reb, 3 bs (20 pts) vs. Cavs
7-15 FG, 9-12 FT, 4 reb, 1 bs (23 pts) vs. Grizz

Yes, it's only two games and only the summer league, but I wonder if we'll look back on passing on Yi as a big mistake in a year.


----------



## agoo

That's 38% shooting and 4 boards a game.

From a powerforward.

In the summer league.


----------



## Causeway

Sweeeeeet Ray Allen looks better every day.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Yi will be very good...we do not have the luxury of waiting for that to develop...so even if Yi becomes Dirk light in 5 years it still would be worth it to trade the pick for allen...who wants to wait another 5 years on top of the 5 years weve been waiting for dannys 3 year plan...


----------



## Causeway

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> ...who wants to wait another 5 years on top of the 5 years weve been waiting for dannys 3 year plan...


you just could not resist. 
even you would admit, things are looking bright.


----------



## silverpaw1786

"After three games, Yi is averaging 17.3 points per game on 30 percent shooting with far more fouls (20) than field goals (12)."


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Causeway said:


> you just could not resist.
> even you would admit, things are looking bright.




cmon how could i resist a chance to bash ainge :biggrin: 


and yes things are looking bright but in order for them to become bright ainge better take ratliffs contract and land something for it...if not he will just have us going in circles for another season


----------



## rainman

The team i thought should have taken Yi was Seattle(Boston would have done the selecting), to me Durant and Yi would have been a great foundation to build on, Green does a bit less for me to put it midly.


----------



## Jenness

Yi's looked somewhat mechanical too me. I'm not referring to his movements exactly. He's actually pretty fluid and he's got good form on his various shots. But he looks like he's practicing rather than going up against live bodies who are pressuring and bumping him. Like he's in an instructional video and instead of reacting to defenders and getting up a shot in a different way or a little higher or a little quicker, he just goes through with how he's been taught and he shoots an airball. He's slow to react is basically what I'm saying.


----------



## Ainge for 3

> Chinese club to block Yi's move to Milwaukee - report
> 
> BEIJING, July 17 (Reuters) - The Milwaukee Bucks' campaign to secure the services of reluctant power forward Yi Jianlian has suffered a blow after the player's Chinese club said they would block his move to the United States.
> 
> Seven-foot (2.13-metre) *Yi, taken by Milwaukee with the sixth selection in the NBA draft last month, would "definitely not" play for Milwaukee, *Tuesday's Beijing News quoted Guangdong Tigers chief, Chen Haitao, as saying.
> 
> "This is not -- as media reports have said -- because Milwaukee, as a city with very few Chinese people, is not good for Yi's commercial development," Chen said.
> 
> "Rather we want to find a team suitable for Yi's growth. That's the root of the problem," he added.
> 
> Earlier in July, Yi's Chinese agent said the unsigned player was looking to trade to another club, despite pledges by Milwaukee officials to do whatever they could to make him feel at home.
> 
> Chen expressed concern that Yi would have trouble getting game time at the Bucks, whose squad boasts Australian 7-footer Andrew Bogut and a number of other tall young players.
> 
> "The national team and the Olympic Games are now our key considerations... If (Yi) goes to a team where he can't compete, that would be being irresponsible to the national team," Chen said.


link...

Has an NBA team flushed a Top 6 pick down the toilet like the Bucks just did? At least Darko was signed by the Pistons. What a CF.


----------



## Causeway

This really is a mess. As much as I hate guys holding out like this, the Bucks made a terrible decision. It was made clear Yi (or his people) did not want to pay for the Bucks. How do trades work for a drafted but unsigned guy work? Theo for Yi?


----------



## Ainge for 3

Causeway said:


> This really is a mess. As much as I hate guys holding out like this, the Bucks made a terrible decision. It was made clear Yi (or his people) did not want to pay for the Bucks. How do trades work for a drafted but unsigned guy work? Theo for Yi?


I guess it's no different from trading the rights to a player on draft night. Is there a trade window during the offseason or is it just all the way up to the 2008 mid-season deadline?

I'd probably give up more than just Theo's contract. I know Golden State loves him. They'd probably offer something halfway reasonable for him, so we'd need to offer something halfway reasonable.


----------



## pokpok

theo, tony allen and bassy telfair for Yi..

omg

al jefferson
yi jianlian
paul pierce
ray allen
rajon rondo

wow.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

you cant trade 14 million dollars in contracts for a rookie...and why would you want to anyway??


----------



## agoo

Ratliff for Yi is a bad move.

Some of the kids for Yi isn't bad.

The other thing that I question with the Bucks taking Yi is don't they have Bogut and Villanueva in the front court? Neither is great, but Yi isn't going to be that useful over there.


----------



## cgcatsfan

Exactly why they might end up being more "flexible" with the trade details. 
Him going back to China is not what the NBA wants. 
You never know. 

Ratliff would actually be a good teacher for Ji.


----------



## E.H. Munro

pokpok said:


> theo, tony allen and bassy telfair for Yi..


Are you seriously proposing that Milwaukee can't get more for the #6 pick than some stale Velveeta and a loaf of moldy Wonderbread? I think some other team would at least up the offer by a box of Grape Nuts.


----------



## Ainge for 3

ehmunro said:


> Are you seriously proposing that Milwaukee can't get more for the #6 pick than some stale Velveeta and a loaf of moldy Wonderbread? I think some other team would at least up the offer by a box of Grape Nuts.


Other than the general desire for a basketball player to be in the NBA, Yi has plenty of leverage. The Chinese view their national team as the #1 priority. They won't let Yi go to a team that won't make him a better Chinese National Team player, in their opinion. My understanding is that if Yi does not sign a contract with another pro team in the next year, the Bucks will lose their rights to him. Yi then would be eligible for the 2008 draft. Yi can just play for the Chinese National Team alone and be able to be drafted next year.


----------



## aquaitious

Ainge for 3 said:


> Other than the general desire for a basketball player to be in the NBA, Yi has plenty of leverage. The Chinese view their national team as the #1 priority. They won't let Yi go to a team that won't make him a better Chinese National Team player, in their opinion. My understanding is that if Yi does not sign a contract with another pro team in the next year, the Bucks will lose their rights to him. Yi then would be eligible for the 2008 draft. Yi can just play for the Chinese National Team alone and be able to be drafted next year.


"With the number three pick in the two thousand and eight, NBA draft, the Milwaukee Bucks select Yi Jianlian."

Why again do the Celtics need this guy to sit on the bench for the next four years while learning English?

There's a reason they traded for Allen, and it's not to go into a rebuilding project with a 33 year old.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Ainge for 3 said:


> Other than the general desire for a basketball player to be in the NBA, Yi has plenty of leverage. The Chinese view their national team as the #1 priority. They won't let Yi go to a team that won't make him a better Chinese National Team player, in their opinion. My understanding is that if Yi does not sign a contract with another pro team in the next year, the Bucks will lose their rights to him. Yi then would be eligible for the 2008 draft. Yi can just play for the Chinese National Team alone and be able to be drafted next year.


I suspect that there are 29 teams in the NBA that can offer a better package than Shooter Allen & Sea Bass. If Milwaukee puts him on the open market, they can get a whole lot more. Even if it's just a face saving deal for Brandan Wright.


----------



## agoo

If a player isn't going to play for you, its hard to get something in return for him. Its not like you can hold him hostage when he's clearly holding you hostage.


----------



## Causeway

The Bucks are screwed on this and have little leverage. They will not get value equal to the #6 pick.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

i do see how a Yi-Brandan Wright deal could go down tho...thats probably the only deal where milwaukee would get whats considered equal value


----------



## E.H. Munro

agoo101284 said:


> If a player isn't going to play for you, its hard to get something in return for him. Its not like you can hold him hostage when he's clearly holding you hostage.


Except that the only way a team that wants him (aside from Milwaukee) can be assured of getting him is in trade. And there are going to be several teams looking to pick him up. There are no end of stupid GMs willing to overpay for a prospect.


----------



## silverpaw1786

I think Milwaukee should trade him to the team with the lowest population/lowest asian population/worst developmental coaching staff they can find. Just to spite him.

I'm thinking Memphis,Indiana, or Charlotte...


----------



## Causeway

haha!


----------



## rainman

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i do see how a Yi-Brandan Wright deal could go down tho...thats probably the only deal where milwaukee would get whats considered equal value


Agree, i think the teams that were hot to trot for him before the draft will resurface, Suns/Warriors/Bulls. Something will get done.


----------



## Causeway

It's funny - although not surprising - that pretty much every team's board is discussing a trade for Yi.


----------



## silverpaw1786

I do not want to see Yi in celtic green. I think he is a surefire bust. This is not a very original thought on my part. Basically, anytime that dirtydirk41 user gets all excited about a rookie, I assume the player is almost certainly headed for Europe within 5 years.


----------

